# Laserdrucker



## Moartel (13. November 2003)

Ich möchte mir baldmöglichst einen Drucker anschaffen. Aufgrund der Folgekosten und der Druckqualität, sowie der unnötigkeit von farbigen Ausdrucken will ich mir einen Schwarz/Weiß-Laserdrucker kaufen.
Leider kenne ich mich auf diesem Gebiet kaum aus. Für mich sind folgende Punkte wichtig:
- Anschluss über USB (ich habe nur 1.1, weiß nicht ob alle mit 2.0 Anschluss abwärtskompatibel sind)
- geringe Folgekosten (Toner!)
- Zuverlässigkeit (extrem wichtig)
- gute Druckqualität
Außerdem möchte ich micht im Segment bis max. 300 oder 350 Euro bewegen. Mehr ist nicht drin. Bei ebay gibt es eine Menge Angebote, aber ich kann die nicht einschätzen, mangels Fachkenntnis.
Kann mir hier wer einen guten und nach Möglichkeit auch preiswerten Drucker empfehlen? Mir ist es wichtiger, dass der Drucker was taugt, also dass er 20 Euro billiger ist, das möchte ich hier noch hinzufügen. Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

*edit*
Ich habe gesehen, dass vor allem für HP bei ebay Nachfüllflaschen für Toner sehr günstig verkauft werden. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Taugen die was oder sollte man das Nachfüllen von Toner lieber sein lassen?


----------



## amalboy (16. November 2003)

ich kann dir samsung ML1440 empfehlen, den selben laserdrucker hab ich auch. Den hab bei Ebay ersteigert für 150 euro. Ganz neue Ware mit Garanti oben drauf.


----------



## Moartel (16. November 2003)

Habe mir mittlerweile den HP 1010 gekauft und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Mir wurde HP von verschiedenen Leuten als sehr zuverlässig empfohlen.


----------



## fluessig (16. November 2003)

Bin seit mehreren Jahren mit Brother sehr zufrieden, darum hat sich meine Schwester auch so einen zugelegt, den HL 5040 - der ist auch exakt genug für ihre CAD Sachen (sie studiert Fahrzeugbau).


----------



## Sinac (17. November 2003)

Ich hätte dir jetzt auch HP oder Brother empfolen und der 1010 ist auch echt ok!
Aber ganz ganz wichtig:
Las die Finger von den Nachge,machten Tonerkartuschen, die machen dir das ganze Gerät kaputt und außerdem erlischt die Garantie von HP!
Da spart man echt am falschen ende!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

